# EZ Unlock "Unknown"?



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

I had someone ask me this question...

"I have the new ota update on my s3 and it is rooted. I used ez-unlock﻿ for the bootloader...when i clicked unlock it said successfully unlocked, but the status is still showing unknown. Should I be ok to flash this rom?"

The Rom is the AOKP VZW JB B2

I answered with that I redownloaded the app and the "unknown" is stated at the top. I have flashed AOKP and MIUI without a problem. So should be safe

I want to make sure I answered him ok and if anyone knows why the unknown comes up. Thanks for any help


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

You answered correctly.










Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The app still works, but is apparently reading incorrectly in the latest updates versions (1.3 & 1.4) In the development sub forum in the thread for the app you can find a copy of version 1.2 and side load it. It reads correctly and can be used until the dev corrects the current hiccup.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------

